# Silkie



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Is a Partridge silkie the same as a splash silkie?


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

No. They are two different colors. I'm know as a non silkie lover.... this website has nice pictures if you want to take a look at some colors. http://www.hattricksilkies.com/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That site is amazing! Very informative and the pictures are beautiful. Silkies are so different. They really take some getting used to. Not what you expect to see with the word chicken. Thanks for the reference.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

TaJaMaCluck is correct they are two different colors. That is a great site!


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

